# Lowe's discount- 10%



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

In my local paper today- for Military personnel & immediate family, includes all active, reserve, honorably discharged & retired military personnel and their immediate families. must show military ID or other proof of service. 10% off at Lowe's; offer vaild 7/16/09- 7/20/09. not a big discount, but every little bit helps!


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

every little bit does help, thanks! I needed to stop down there today and pick up more supplies


----------

